# Arborist videos



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

This Arborist has some interesting and informative videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUjUtAdM9HM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_-nfPqlpt8


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Redwood tree in a residential area.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPM0_Y9kyiY


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUz3glgFmWc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kSx8DeTfdM


----------

